# Spend My Money



## keebler (Feb 17, 2015)

Setting up my first tank in many years. I have already purchased a 75 gallon, Marineland tank (21x48x18); it came with a stand and LED light. Aside from that, I need everything. I have been reading here and populating my list of items to buy. I am looking to do Anglefish and live (low light) plants. Was hoping to get comments on the items I am considering:
> Fluval FX6
> Fluval E Electronic Heater (300W)
> Aqueon Aquarium Water Changer
> API Freshwater Master Test Kit
> Mag-Float Glass Aquarium Cleaner
> Seachem Prime 500ml
> Fluval Fine Filter Water Polishing Pad
> Seachem Purigen 100ml in Filter Bag

I am still debating over substrate. Would love to hear any recommendations on a thermometer. Anything else I am missing?

*c/p*


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

A gravel or sand suction cleaner.
Suction clips. Air stones. 
Extra submersable pump to move water quickly. 
Emergency buckets.
Drip acclimator. 
Hospital tank.
Fish net for scooping up fish.


The tank furniture, like wood, rocks, fish tunnles. Since much of this is unique, it seems to take forever to get the right wood or rocks.


----------



## keebler (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you for the feedback; adding those items to the list.

A follow-up on things like larger rocks for decoration; any issue with just picking up rocks from outside?


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I do it all the time. You need to soak them in vinegar ( a weak acid) to find if they contain calcium which will change your water Ph. Also clean them well. Frankley, the plus side is that soil contains nitrifying bacteria. The negative is that icy weather in winter tends to kill all living organisms.


----------



## keebler (Feb 17, 2015)

A question about soaking the rocks in vinegar determine if they contain calcium; will there be some reaction I will see if they do contain calcium? I am assuming we are talking about standard white vinegar; no need to break out the 25 year old, aged balsamic


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

keebler said:


> A question about soaking the rocks in vinegar determine if they contain calcium; will there be some reaction I will see if they do contain calcium? I am assuming we are talking about standard white vinegar; no need to break out the 25 year old, aged balsamic


They will smoke if the vinegar reacts with calcium in the rock.

I would go with a MarineLand Stealth heater, or something equivalent from PetsMart, PetCo, or PetMountain. I'm not a big fan of Wayfair (they've screwed up too many of my orders) and you said you'd be buying a 300W heater, but the one in the ad you posted is only 200W.


----------



## keebler (Feb 17, 2015)

Here is the link to the specific heater I was considering:
http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-E-300-Watt-Electronic-Heater/dp/B001VMSK0I/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1424274227&sr=1-1&keywords=fluval+e+electronic+heater

That said; not tied to it, will definitely consider any recommendations. Will start looking at the MarineLand Stealth. All advice is GREATLY appreciated; pretty much a total rookie here.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Check kensfish.com they have pretty good prices on heaters.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a few RenaCal heaters (not sure where they're sold), and I love them.


----------

